
Foursquare has over 10,000,000 users - websirnik
http://blog.foursquare.com/2011/06/20/holysmokes10millionpeople/
======
eps
These are just registered accounts. Everyone has a few million these days :)
It'd be interesting to know:

1\. How many are duplicates.

2\. How many are active.

3\. How many are truly active, i.e. are not kept just because one is too lazy
to deactivate it.

~~~
kosei
That's why Facebook's numbers are so astounding. 500 million ACTIVE users, 250
million LOG IN DAILY.

PS- CityVille has 18.3 million daily average users.

------
theklub
Groupon should buy foursquare and roll it into their system to help keep
consumers coming back to their customers locations.

------
SwellJoe
I would have expected it to be much higher. But, I guess I shouldn't surprised
it isn't...since I don't know anyone that uses it with any regularity. But, I
don't live in the valley, anymore, so I'm out of the echo chamber.

I tried it, checked in at maybe four places, and then stopped. It's just too
much trouble for no value I can discern. I mean, I see the value to the
vendors, I see the value to Foursquare, I just don't see what I get out of it.
(But, I also don't have a facebook status and I don't constantly tweet what I
ate for breakfast, so I'm not the target audience, I guess. I'm not the self-
reporter type.)

------
lefstathiou
Not that I care nor that it matters, but I am going to go out on a limb here
and assert that there is no way that the following is true (even plus or minus
a few %):

"The Foursquare user demographic breakdown is currently about 50/50 male
versus female and 50/50 for international versus U.S.

Two points: \- Foursquare media and coverage is overhwelmingly American (thus
lending to American users) \- Foursquare appeals to a young demographic. Young
demographics in gadgets and apps are dominated by young boys

I say this via my experience owning two gender neutral apps, one a mobile
social network and the other a tool with over 50,000 and 100,000 users. In the
absense of a pink icon and a "my little pony" picture, mobile apps
overwhelmingly attract more males than females. My app, without even trying,
has males on a ratio of 2-1. They are just more experimental. I recall reading
a long time ago, when twitter had in the tens of millions of users, that its
user base was also overwhelmingly male.

Anyway just thought I would share.

------
kosei
Who knew so many people checked in at their weddings and while giving birth?

~~~
huckfinnaafb
Seems like a good way to communicate emergency stuff. Maybe not good. Maybe
just available.

~~~
cbailey
As long as you have Twitter and Facebook hooked up to your Foursquare
account... None of my close friends use Foursquare, a couple of them have
Twitters, and all of them have Facebook. Communicating location solely through
Foursquare would fall under "Maybe not good" for me.

~~~
ilamont
Same for me -- no close friends use it. Not much of a point: Increasingly, I
see people using Facebook places, which has similar functionality, as well as
geotagged tweets.

I seldom used my Foursquare account until I started getting into Instagram,
which has a really good interface for easily sharing geotagged photos on
Foursquare, Tumblr, email, Twitter, and Facebook.

------
trafficlight
And how many of those are active?

~~~
masonhensley
Good question, I have at least 12 of about 20 friends who have installed the
application, tried it once and said "not for me."

edit(typo)

~~~
trafficlight
That's what my friends and I did. I had a couple of check-ins and thought,
"what's the point of this?"

~~~
billpaetzke
What's the point of producing (checking in)? I'm not sure. Good karma for the
benefits of consuming?

But consuming, yes there is a gain. You can use the "explore" feature to see
what's a good place for [X] in your radius.

Doesn't just limit to your neighborhood though. I used it when traveling in
Bangkok to verify local suggestions to which bars/clubs are good. Or when
you're in Vegas, you can see which hotel's club is going off. If a place has 4
check-ins vs 5 vs 12 vs 20, then you can extrapolate that the "20" place is
poppin'.

~~~
brianbreslin
For the average user the benefits really are slim. I'd consider myself an
early adopter and giver of a benefit of a doubt to most of these sites, and
i've certainly suffered check-in fatigue. I go into 4sq maybe once a month
now. MAYBE. The deals in it aren't that exciting, badges don't interest me,
maybe i've gotten burnt out on it.

------
bproper
It's true that engagement means more than installs here. That is why
Foursquare is going after casual users. Dennis Crowley knows folks who don't
check in often are key to really growing at scale.

[http://www.betabeat.com/2011/06/20/foursquares-new-growth-
st...](http://www.betabeat.com/2011/06/20/foursquares-new-growth-strategy-
users-who-dont-check-in/)

------
far33d
With some quick analysis on some aggregate of 4sq feeds, you could determine
the average # of checkins per user per day, which would let you estimate daily
actives reasonably well (3m checkins / day)

------
fnazeeri
Has anyone seen comparable numbers for Facebook Places? I used to be a
Foursquare junkie, but when FB Places came out I pretty much stopped using the
app...

------
joejohnson
I'm a user. I checked in once six months ago and haven't opened the app since.

------
suking
I don't know 1 person personally who uses it. Must be a valley thing?

~~~
sdizdar
I thought 4sq is an East Coast thing...

Seriously, I really would like to know how many active users are on 4sq. Is
there any data about it?

------
teflonhook
I call bullshit.

